# Mind Blown.. HELP



## Gavin3171 (5 Sep 2021)

Evening everyone, 
Ive been doing tons of reading on here, and come to the conclusion i still dont know the answer to my question.
Ive been dosing the seachem flourish range since i started my tank and cant really see any form of big growth. The schedule i got from seachems site is for a 7 day cycle of adding millilitres of certain bottles per day which has become very tedious at times.
So i decided to switch over to TNC complete which states a certain dose per 10L of water PER WEEK... once a week 🤯

My question is, for a 60L tank, should i only be dosing 6ml a week? Or break it up to 1ml a day? Should i be adding anything else to the tank like extras from the seachem range to really boost the growth?

Some info about my tank

•57L fluval flex (standard light + more LED lights under the lid to boost the output) 
•Co2 injected (co2 art regulator).
•Plants: cryptocoryne wendtii green, microsorum trident, helanthium tenellum green, AR pink.

Thanks in advance! 
Gav


----------



## Krisps21 (5 Sep 2021)

I would dose daily. I would also add some root tabs to the base of the plants if you haven't allready.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Sep 2021)

As @Krisps21 points out you can dose daily, 1ml per day or 6ml per week, I favour daily myself but weekly should be fine for low tech tank also, with you having an inert substrate which can be challenging for some plants to grow in esp when the tank is newly setup some root tab fertilisers would be helpful also


----------



## Gavin3171 (5 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the prompt replies. Forgot to add flourish root tabs are in the sand too. Which ive added too twice now since the tanks been running (running since march 2021) 

should TNC complete cover all bases at only the 1ml per day?


----------



## Raws69 (5 Sep 2021)

i Would suggest doubling or even tripling the recommended dosage of complete. I’ve been using this since I started last year and this was the advice I received


----------



## Zeus. (5 Sep 2021)

Raws69 said:


> i Would suggest doubling or even tripling the recommended dosage of complete. I’ve been using this since I started last year and this was the advice I received


Missed that  so I agree with @Raws69 and many recommend a double - triple dose which works out at x6 standard dose so basically the standard weekly dose dosed six times a week


----------



## Gavin3171 (5 Sep 2021)

Provided i do a large water change weekly im guessing? Currently doing around 20/25% every sunday with no ferts on water change day


----------



## Zeus. (5 Sep 2021)

Weekly 50% WC are advised when doing CO2 injection, miss ferts day before WC and dose straight after WC


----------



## Gavin3171 (5 Sep 2021)

Thanks for all the help everyone 🙏🏻


----------



## Gavin3171 (10 Sep 2021)

Evening everyone, Furthermore to this. Should/could I continue to dose additional seachem flourish products to boost compounds? Like extra potassium, iron?
If the TNC complete will cover all bases, then the leftover seachem stuff will be disposed of.


----------



## Raws69 (11 Sep 2021)

hi I’ve never used anything other than tnc complete.  I might be wrong, but it may depend on your water parameters if you need to top up on certain elements.  But for me tnc complete does the trick


----------

